# my first apron - Thanks Marc!



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought the same one and feel its one of the best out there. I hate aprons pulling on my neck and this one sits nicely on my shoulders more than others I have tried. Mine is green which hides the mess on the front… enjoy yours and I'm sure others will get it as well.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I have four shop aprons, one is just plane hot to wear, so it's the winter apron of choice. (it gets down to 40 here).
Another has pockets, but they are all in the wrong spots (for me any way) but it's a tuff denim and feels good.
I'm just relearning lathe work so ya gotta have a smock … Well, that's what retired people do … 
I also have an inexpensive logo laden apron that ties at the neck and again in the back … it hangs on the wall nicely .. rarely used.

But wait, there is one thing they all have in common, they all have pockets full of sawdust and shavings! So once in a while you empty all the pockets, shake them out and find all the little bits and pieces you've been looking all over for.

And wash them?? Ha! It's in the rule book on page 4 … "Apron washing is not allowed, Violators will be severely punished by loss of shop time and noodle whipping for having clean unstained aprons".

I hope that you enjoy your new apron as much as I enjoy griping about mine, I really do like them ... I like the pocket flaps, great Idea.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I went with the Lee Valley , seeing as I have a lot of there tools was the way to go.
Andre of Alberta


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I got the Duluth Trading company apron-I like it a lot-it doesn't hang on the neck either. As for sawdust, it has mesh bottom pockets-I suppose some sawdust does go through the holes, but if you have planer, plan, or other shavings or chips larger that sawdust, it still collects.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I haven't ever considered an apron. Maybe I should, though.

Aren't they hot to wear?

I checked out all the ones mentioned, and a bunch more on Amazon. There is a fairly wide range of prices for aprons.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I was down to this wood whisperer and Duluth trading, but ww was out of stock so it made easy decision. Don't think mine is hot. Why?do I wear it? Keeps some things handy in pockets, but,mostly because it keeps my shirt cleaner so I'm not a solid mass of sawdust when I come in house or go to store.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah - I don't think it'll be hot to wear - it's a canvas type fabric. I'm wearing it for the same reason Charles is - to keep my shirt/clothes cleaner. I also have a tougher time being a female and finding something that fits or can be adjusted to fit. this one has a lot of adjustments to it!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

My shop "apron" came from a scrub & uniform shop-it's an extra long, cuffed long sleeve cotton jacket. The cuffs allow me to pull up the sleeves out of the way when working with power tools and it does a great job of keeping clothes clean. No quite as many pockets as I would like, but it works just fine. Best part is that there was quite a range of sizes, styles and colors to choose from an it only set me back $14.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

nice Jay!


----------

